# امتلك الآن أرقاماً افتراضية



## دديما (20 فبراير 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vHIM1u2Ce8


امتلك الآن أرقاماً افتراضية (بدون شريحة) من أكثر من 30 دولة، وأرقاماً مخصصة لواتساب وفيسبوك.
مع خصومات تصل إلى 50%. 

حمّل تطبيق نوميرو الآن من خلال: 
متجر جوجل https://goo.gl/hHdL9v
متجر آبلhttps://goo.gl/1giEsr​


----------

